# Pigeon genetic video series



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

My brother and I decided to do some Pigeon genetic videos for our youtube page.

_We are not professionals or genetic experts, just trying to share the little that we have learned through breeding/reading into video form.
Videos will be by no means exhausted, I tried to make things only as technical as they need to be to gain a general understanding of how genes are inherited. In other words I hope these videos can be a foundation for you to build upon if﻿ you so desire._

Instead of just giving you a drink of water, now you know where it is... =]
You can also do a web browser search and come across several webpages which will go into far greater detail than we are going to do.

*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*
Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._

Here is a brief intro video probably explaining the same things I just did above Followed by video number 1.





Here is the first video attempting to explain base color/s and the foundation to pigeon genetics.






*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*

Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Video #2 Base patterns*

I made several small mis speaks in this video. For instance I said blues instead of bars and other silly things like that. I should have re-done the whole thing.. 
I corrected myself in the annotations.

This video covers the 4 base patterns which *every* pigeon regardless of what you see is one of these. They are in order of least to most dominate: Barless, Bar, T-pattern, and Check.

_We are not professionals or genetic experts, just trying to share the little that we have learned through breeding/reading into video form.
Videos will be by no means exhausted, I tried to make things only as technical as they need to be to gain a general understanding of how genes are inherited. In other words I hope these videos can be a foundation for you to build upon if﻿ you so desire._






Next weeks video is on the simple dominate gene called spread. This is the gene which turns a blue bar (or any pattern) into a black. 

*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*

Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Spread*

Video #3 covers the autosomal dominate gene called *spread*.
This gene turns a blue bar to a black pigeon a ash red to what is commonly called lavender and more.






*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*

Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

This video covers the autosomal recessive gene referred to as *recessive red*






*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*

Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Dilute is a sex linked recessive gene. So cocks need to have both their "color' chromosomes filled with dilute to show it. Hens only have 1 chromosome for it so they show it with only one dose.
This gene turns a blue bar to a silver bar. An ash red bar to a cream or yellow bar. Also turns a recessive red to a recessive yellow and more!
Dilutes are visible at hatching by their short down feathers.






Grizzle is an incomplete dominate gene. So if it doesn't show it it doesn't hide it.
One dose and two doses of grizzle unlike the spread gene display differently.
There are several different types of grizzle. I think they are all incomplete dominates?






*If you feel as if we left anything out please feel free to add it to the youtube comments. Sometimes it took many cuts to get what I wanted, but I am new to being behind the camera if you can't tell.*

Videos will be released every Monday until we run out of things to talk about.
Please direct any comments to the youtube video.
_Signing up for youtube is *free* and just as easy as anything else on the web. *NOTE:* you only need to sign up to comment and or like/dislike the video. You can always watch the videos without setting up an account._


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the videos Corbin. Can u make red white side with grizzle?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. 
I don't know. AFAIK the 'whiteside' is a type of grizzle. There are many types and I do not know how they interact.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for your time and effort. Much appreciated!
Dave


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Please study whiteside in both black and recessive red then let me know. Make a video about it! I asked a few different people and I didn't get a straight answer. I've been told the gene called agate causes a red whiteside. Agate may actually be a bronze, maybe kite bronze or any bronzer which affects pattern or wing shield? 'Agate' can cause a rosewing effect or whiteside on recessive red.
Black whiteside is sometimes said to be grizzle. I also heard you could use magpie marked but not sure about that one. I believe to make a black whiteside which breeds pure you could use the toy stencil complex on saturated T-cheque, blue, spread. This may also work with the red whitesides.
It would seem when you put enough bronzes together you can whiten the feathers and recessive red works like a bronze in the case of the red whiteside.
Brander bronze is blue t-cheque, dirty, sooty (saturated), kite bronze and heterozygous recessive red. Branders never breed pure because they are heterozygous recessive red. 1/4 offspring are recessive red and the interesting thing is they are rosewing/agate, maybe its the kite.


----------

